# Baby Pigeon Alone in Nest



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

A pigeon pair made a nest in the pot of last year's tomato plants. We have watched from inside, staying away from the nest. The egg hatched and we have watched the pair trading caring duties for the hatchling. Now, just a few days old, the hatchling has been left alone in the nest. I fear that it has been abandoned since the pair's behavior until now was to never leave the nest alone. Is this several day old hatchling abandoned? What can I do?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OceanPkwy said:


> A pigeon pair made a nest in the pot of last year's tomato plants. We have watched from inside, staying away from the nest. The egg hatched and we have watched the pair trading caring duties for the hatchling. Now, just a few days old, the hatchling has been left alone in the nest. I fear that it has been abandoned since the pair's behavior until now was to never leave the nest alone. Is this several day old hatchling abandoned? What can I do?


What is "several days old"..........at around 9 or 10 days old, the parents will begin to leave them alone some of the time and the older they get, the more time alone they spend. If the weather is warm, they might leave them as early as 8 days old. Any earlier than that, and I would keep an eye out and make sure that the babies HAVE NOT been abandoned.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Leaving them alone in the nest does not mean they have abandoned them. They will continue to come several times per day to feed them until they have learnt to fly and become independant. Don't worry. Best wishes, Gladys


----------

